# Any MFK'ers still around ? My 240g Mix monster (lot's of pic's and feeding video)



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

This site used to be one of the most active I had seen for canadians monster fish wise but like many others it seems to have died down ?? Any of you still out there ?

If so let's see some updates! I'll go first with one of my tanks...

Here are some pic's and feeding video at the bottom,

240g Stock is :
1 RTG Arowana
1 Indo Dat
2 Chitala ornata
2 polypterus endlicheri
2 polypterus ornatipinnis
2 polypterus lapradei
1 Carettochelys insculpta




































































































240 update/ feeding again, Jan 2014 - YouTube

Who's next ?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Monster fish craze died down since 2012. A lot of people sold theirs as many are too expensive to keep or dont have the right housing for them. BTW the scientific name for clown knife is chitala ornata not chitala chitala. Chitala chitala is an indian clown knifefish, completely a different featherback species and patters are differents too. Nice update too.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops you are correct, ! I knew that not sure what i was thinking just typing quickly i guess. I put an edit to fix it!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

An amazing tank and beautiful fish! That Aro is beeefy. When I started I wanted to go monster eventually, that desire sorta fizzled out :lol:


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice tank. Do you have a full shot?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Very impressive. One of the cleanest monster tanks I've seen. Looks well decorated,not just a bare bottom with large fish around.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks very nice, I love the monster fish but can't house anything like those. Thanks for the cool post with pics, I also am a fan of a big tank that's not just barebottom. Do you have a full tank shot.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice!! How big is the FRT?


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I tried the bare thing but it doesn't appeal to me,also thought out tile for a while, but I always end up sticking with the river sand . I'll snap a FTS tonight, and the FRT is ~10" shell


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

that turtle is so cool haha


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

Vman said:


> Very impressive. One of the cleanest monster tanks I've seen. Looks well decorated,not just a bare bottom with large fish around.


Big fish in a big tank with bare bottom reminds me of the seafood section at major grocery stores.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

That's true. I just do bare bottom because I'm too lazy to clean substrate lol that's why I use the drip system too cuz I'm too lazy to do water changes haha.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So your saying your just too lazy Jason? lol 
Very nice setup DC!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Those are some huge fish. Thanks for sharing. I look forward to seeing the full tank shot.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven't seen this tank in a long time. All your fish are looking very good!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!

Still working on an updated FTS, Have been busy re-arranging things decided to remove the 2 laps and grow them out because the Aro picked off my smaller ornate a few days ago. He's normally fine with them but ever since introducing the CK's his feeding response has been very aggressive. I assume he just caught a glimpse of the smaller bichir swimming up behind him and just lunged for it thinking it was food being dropped in. I heard the unusual splashing and grabbed the aro, he spit out the bichir, he died a few minutes later, that aro's got quite a bite and gave the poor bichir quite a thrashing in the few seconds he had it in his mouth. It was probably just a fluke but just to be safe i decided to move the Laps into a separate tank get some bulk on them before returning them to the tank.


----------

